# A Riddle - Fish of a lifetime



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Q: What's 6 feet long and makes you want to cry?

A: The huge sailfish I lost today. 

I slipped out with Ginzu after work. Conditions were what some like to call 'Sporty'. Got the the beach around 5:15 and fished until dark. Two hours in and I still didn't have a bite. I was trolling 2 lines the whole time. One high, one low, but nothing. Tried several lures and a dead sardine, no duster. As I'm heading west, I hear my line going out of the calcutta. Didn't have the clicker on, so I didn't hear it right away as I had it sitting in the molded rod holder behind me. I grab it and it felt solid. Had no idea what it was, it wasn't screaming like a king, but it was about to spool me because I don't have enough line on the reel like I've been meaning to put on. So I quickly turn about and start hauling ass towards it to stop the spooling. As I turn around I see a huge splash and I'm thinking to myself... "Hmmmm. That's interesting." and then it jumps completely out the of the water twice, heading out but slightly back towards me. It wasn't too far away at this point....A 6 foot long sailfish. It was as big as any sail I've seen in pictures caught from a yak. Right about then, the tension stops. I reeled up the line as fast as I could thinking he was coming back on me, but no. He was gone. 

Ginzu starts to pull up and asks what I thought that looked like. I quickly replied, "That was a [email protected]!n huge sailfish!!!" Wow. What a rush. I just sat there for a few minutes letting out a few more... Whooo!'s

When I reeled up the line.... here's what happened. Laziness on my part and a little luck, if you can call it that. I had been fishing with a 3 foot, 40# wire leader I tied with a swivel on one end and a snap swivel (EEK!) on the other end. I know, I know. I don't like to use them anymore period, but I figured it was protected enough by the bill of most of my diving lures and didn't think it would open up on me. It bent completely straight. The lucky part is... my lure which was no longer attached to the end of my leader, was stuck on the swivel at the beginning of my leader. The swivel lodged between the hooks of the double hook and I had to use pliers to pull it out.

Anyway... Ginzu can tell you about his catches, what he saw with the sail and his rolling exit. I'm still pumped.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy crap! Batman.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn.. I bet that would have been one hellava ride..


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Good for you. Any day on the water is a good day.


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

That's awesome!!! Too bad he got away but still a rush either way. I'm jealous.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry bro.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh man! What a story. Well just hooking a sail for a little while is pretty cool. Dang, the leader and swivel deal sounds like the kind of stuff I do to shortcut tying on a new rig. I bet that was a rush.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Memory of a life time my friend..lol bet you will have the image in your brain until you die... very, very cool.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

man that's awesome no more swivals for u

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Sucks you lost it but that is a he'll of a story.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

That's what I like about the Gulf...you just never know!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

think of how this guy felt, he lost it after 11 miles of fighting


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Not real, photo shop.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Isn't that a small striped? And the mountains in the background look like Cabo.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

hey dont complain u got a few jumps and now u know they are just like any other fish u dont need a million dollar boat to hook 1 just some luck to land it and to be honest u will feel a lot better with that fish than when u land 1 and take pics and reliese it and wonder if that fish made it i will never pull another sail out of the water those fish are not like a marlin but more like a mackerel no water for 3 mins is like no air for us at least with that one u know that she is still swimming healthy out there 
congrats on doing it in a yak i think that will be my next investment seems like it might bring some of the old days fun back into fishing


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Longbow14 said:


> think of how this guy felt, he lost it after 11 miles of fighting


isn't thwre a video of that guy getting towed around by that beast!! man that would be awesome to go on a ride like that!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang that stinks


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Tough luck, but you'll get another shot! Yaks are catching more sails these days than boats are!


----------

